# whats this?



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

excuse me, can anyone tell me what this is? i found it on an indian tour website. the cities mentioned are "Delhi - Samode - Jaipur - Fatehpur Sikri - Agra - Khajuraho - Varanasi". i'd like to just go to the place with this building.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Its a Bahai temple


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

here is a link about it
http://www.uga.edu/bahai/india.html


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

all bahai temples are like that?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The Bahai Temple in Chicago


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

well they all look mystical


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Its called the Lotus Temple. Its in Delhi, India.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Bahai Temple in Haifa, Israel


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

wow! wonderful pics! :applause:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i found one u/c in santiago


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey is this related to Sai Baba?


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Aquamadoor said:


> Its a Bahai temple



This is extreme-structurally similar to the Sydney Operahouse., It's not a shell-structive system. But those "pleats" formed bu by many linens of jointed "pre-cased arch stones"...

BTW, Whats Sai Baba, Rafflescity?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

All three are beautiful. The first one looks like the cousin of the Sydney Opera House.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Chad said:


> BTW, Whats Sai Baba, Rafflescity?


I think he is a religious leader


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

he's supposed capable of apparation. can produce honey from his hands lol


----------

